# دفتر الشروط الفنية لجهاز أشعة تصوير وتنظير...



## المسلم84 (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يحتوي الملف المرفق على دفتر الشروط لجهاز تصوير اشعة وتنظير
مثل المواصفات الكهربائية والاكسسوارات وأنبوب الاشعة والابعاد

وشكرااا

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (17 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيســـى (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## glucose (20 أغسطس 2008)

اي والله باين الملف دسم
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (20 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ع المجهود الرائع
تقبل مرورى


----------



## محمود طايع (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود طايع (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (26 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي.*

:60:مشاركاتك دوما رائعة، وأنا الآن أضيف ملفا تقديميا لجهاز تصوير وتنظير.


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك بيكم


----------



## أبو موئل (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم دائماً تتحفوننا بما هو متميز


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmadba (11 يناير 2011)

المسلم 84 مشكور
على مساهماتك انا اتابعها دوما
لاحظت ان الدفتر المرفق هو من دفاتر شروط الوزارة بسوريا 
معناها نحنا جيران


----------



## haedar alrobae (10 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا رائع 
اذا اكو بعض المواصفات للا جهزة المختبرية اكون جدا ممنون


----------

